# Opinions on Panguitch Lake LE elk?



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I can find very little info on this unit from people. I have read what some mags say about it, and I'm trying to figure out this upcoming year by doing as much homework as I can. Anyone here have any insight of average quality, terrane, access, ect? I myself have never been there.
How would you rate the unit as a whole with some of the other units? Is it comparible to any others?
:?: 
:?: 
:?: 
Thanks


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Panguitch Lake is a 'mid-tier' unit as far as 'quality' goes. It has produced a few 400 class bulls in the past 5 years, but on average I would say a 330 class bull in the norm for the rifle hunt and less than that for muzzy/archery seasons. There is some excellent 'elk country' on this unit and the ability to get away from the crowds is there for those willing to put a little effort into it. I would rank it higher than Manti/Wasatch but MUCH lower than San Juan/Pahvant. I would say it is close to the Book Cliffs as far as 'quality' and ability to get away from the crowds.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had the opportunity to hunt the past two years with friends and family who had tags. 2007 was a two friends with archery tags and 2008 was family with a rifle tag. It seemed the bulls had a little better growth in 07 but we had a great time both years seeing many elk. the archery hunt provided one bull in the 300 inch range and the rifle with a bull 325. We were perhaps a little too selective at the beginning of the rifle hunt and passed on some 340-350 bulls then paniced a little toward the end of the hunt but all in all it was a great experience. Not to mention the opportunity to fish panguitch lake in the middle of the day is almost reason enough to put in for the permit. Beautiful country with a ton of divirsity. For an enjoyable hunt I would definatley recommend it but if your strictly after a trophy perhaps monroe or pahvant would be a better choice.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> For an enjoyable hunt I would definatley recommend it but if your strictly after a trophy perhaps monroe or pahvant would be a better choice.


I would take a Panguitch Lake tag OVER a Monroe tag even for trophy class animals.

FWIW here is my Top Five units based on 'quality' and my Bottom Five based on 'quality':

*Top Five*
1]San Juan
2]Beaver
3]Pahvant
4]Boulder
5]SW Desert

*Bottom Five*
1]Filmore Oak Creek
2]Three Corners
3]Diamond Mountain
4]North Cache
5]Paunsagaunt
The other LE units I consider "mid-tier" units.

My list for units I consider the best/worst for overall 'quality' hunting experience is different than my 'quality' of animal list. 8)


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Not to sway popular opinion, but let's watch Monroe go thru the roof in terms of points needed. The unit deserves all the attention it's gotten. After all, who's kidding who--the genetics are there. We need point magnents by Golly!!!! Maybe even the mangament. Possibly even the guides!.....let's watch the tag prices continue to outpace inflation by at least 20:1.

IMO, go find a big one in a unit like Monroe (*mid-tier*), and go get it once you've drawn it. 

Me, I'll go shoot a lowly 310 bull if I can take 3 or 4 of them over a stretch of years vs. denying myself the chance to hunt for decades just to hear about a spider bull and possibly get a shot at a 330, 350 or maybe a bigger bull if I'm not strong-armed out of a canyon or somethin'.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the Unit I have put in for for years. I have 8 points and all of there have come form putting in there. My mom drew the unit in 2000 and killed a 340 bull. She got SO lucky as it was here first year to put in. My dad and I have been unsuccessful there for almost a decade now. Here is why I keep putting in.
1. I have LOTs of family that lives in the area. My uncle has guided three family members there over the years.
2. Pretty easy access with some timber logging roads.
3. That hunt my mom had was a BLAST!! The bull worked great.
I am by no means a good elk hunter. I know I can get on mule deer in general areas but would be lost on where to even find Elk let alone hunt them. I saw more elk on that hunt in 2000 than I have ever seen. On the opening day we saw a bull that was just a bit bigger than moms and of course we saw hers, both on the opening day. I have since been down there and seen some good bulls so I think that with some time on that unit and some luck with the rut, you could be in serious business.
Again I know there are better units in the state but I really like Panguitch. We never saw another hunter.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have drawn that tag twice and have had a cow tag a couple of times for that area, (my wifes family owns 720 acres up there and it used to be in a CWMU) so I have hunted the unit quite a bit.
Here's my 2006 archery elk.
[attachment=3:3fxo0kds]IMG_0323.jpg[/attachment:3fxo0kds]
[attachment=2:3fxo0kds]IMG_0340.jpg[/attachment:3fxo0kds]
He was a satellite bull, I had the herd bull at 49 yards but could not get a shot I felt good about, my friends sister took it on the muzzy and it scored 414, mine scored just over 350.

If you draw and want to know the area pm me and I will be glad to show you arround.

Here are my last two deer off of that unit.
[attachment=1:3fxo0kds]IMG_0708.jpg[/attachment:3fxo0kds]
[attachment=0:3fxo0kds]IMG_0894.jpg[/attachment:3fxo0kds]

Oh, and yes, I will be putting in for this unit again when my waiting period is up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a nice bull there. those are soem dandy deer there. nice job


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys. Sounds like the unit for me this year. I would rather hunt than apply.
Bowgy- I will track you down IF I draw, my odds are really good, but not 100%. I appreciate your help. Nice bulls by the way!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Any time, I just posted the pics to let you know I have hunted the area. Any member of the UWN that draws and wants to know the area just let me know.


----------

